# Pass & Seymour residential network wiring?



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

We have recently purchased a house where cable is not currently available. We are subscibing to Dish Network. We want two receivers. I would like to install a Pass & seymour residential network wiring home network center: 
http://www.passandseymour.com/pdf/N05.pdf

with this VDM-7621 video distribution module
http://www.passandseymour.com/pdf/N08.pdf

I have talked to our installer. He was only marginally familiar with the Pass & Seymour equipment, and did not know what the VDM-7621 "did". I emailed him the above link hoping he would look at it.

What he told me he wanted was two cables going to each receiver location in the house stubbed into the crawlspace. To those he would connect the cable form the dish. Though he never came out and said it, I got the impression he felt that the VDM-7621 was a complete waste of money and neither needed nor useful.

It seems to me that stubbing the cables in the crawlspace would make changing the locations of the receivers a very difficult proposition. Whereas bringing the cables from the dish directly into the VDM-7621 would make changing the location of the receivers a simple proposition of moving a couple patch cables on the VDM-7621. Am I totally missing something that would make this not work? Will the VDM-7621 keep the DBS TV from working?

How can I go about finding an installer who is familiar with the Pass & Seymour line of residential network wiring? When we went to the dealer, we were simply given a business card of an installer.

I like the VDM-7621 because it gives us the option of installing other internal equipment like cameras, also if cable Internet were to become available it would make distributing that relatively simple.

Thanks,
-Paul


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

FYI: If you are going to be a new subcriber to Dish network, you might want to have 3 cables run to the TV locations. If you get a 322 or a 522, you will need two feeds coming from the Dish to the receiver, and then the 3rd would go from the receiver to a 2nd TV set. 

I have used some P&S hardware in the past and they have good quality. 

If you are going to run Cable internet, just make sure to keep a RG-6 cable dedicated to just that purpose an not to share it with the Satellite cables. When you do get cable internet service though, you likely won't need to do that anyway. Just keep your cable modem in the utility room with the and use a linksys router to distribute it to your PCs via Cat 5 or 802.11x.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I would NOT use that module. A simple patch panel with surge protetion makes much more sense (sorry, I don't have a source offhand).

Cyclone is right - until the DPP44 is available (soon???), x2x boxes require 2 satellite feeds. The 3rd one can be avoided by use of a diplexer, so between the 2 solutions, dual RG-6 should be enough, and is a much easier setup.

You do NOT want to put the E* boxes in the utility room as you will not be able to use the higher quality outputs (composite, S-Video, HD). Coax is dead so far as 'tuner' to TV connections - except that that the brand-new E* x22 boxes use it for the second TV (stupid E*).

As for high-speed internet, again Cyclone is right - leave the "modem" in the utility closet and distribute the connection via a Linksys router - either wired (cat 5 cable) or wireless (802.11x) - or both. I use the BEFW11S4 - $50 at Wal-Mart - it has an Ethernet hub built-in along with being a WiFi access point.


----------

